# PSE 6 - DNG zu PNG oder JPG



## wal (11. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe nun meine ersten Raw-Bilder geschossen und diese auch in Photoshop Elements 6 im RAW Modul bearbeitet. Anschliessend gibt es die Möglichkeit diese dann als DNG zu speichern, das habe ich auch durchgeführt.

Nun frage ich mich aber, wie kann ich diese als JPG oder PNG speichern?
Weiß jemand Rat? 

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## chmee (11. November 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, welchen Funktionsumfang PSE hat, aber das Umwandeln nach 8Bit und das Speichern unter.. [STRG]+[SHIFT]+S oder Für das Web speichern.. [STRG]+[ALT]+[SHIFT]+S sollte helfen. Unter Umständen ist auch das Umwandeln nach 8Bit nicht nötig.

mfg chmee


----------



## wal (11. November 2008)

Hallo chmee,

aha ... nach 8Bit umwandeln - ok, muss ich ausprobieren. Ich wusste nicht das dies eventuell getätigt sein muss.

Das Problem ist, das wenn ich in PSE Raw-Dateien öffne, arbeitet man in einem anderen Fenster als in PSE direkt. Da wird das Raw Modul geöffnet und besitzt andere Funktionen.

Auch kann ich es nun nicht mehr in ein anderes Programm portieren, denn dann müsste ich wieder alles neu einstellen. Ich habe es mal in Photoline geschoben, aber da muss ich erst alles neu Einstellen - die Farben sehen dort komplett anders aus als in PSE.

So hoffe ich das entweder die ShortCuts oder die Umwandelung in 8Bit helfen.

Vielen Dank für die Infos.

Viele Grüße
wal


----------



## chmee (11. November 2008)

Dieses Fenster wird doch sicherlich der Converter sein, oder ? Wenn dort die Einstellungen gemacht sind, sollte doch PSE aufgehen mit dem Bild ?!

mfg chmee


----------



## wal (11. November 2008)

Hi chmee,

also ich hab es ausprobiert mit 8 und 16 Bit, mit deinem Vorschlag mit den ShortCuts ... leider hat alles nicht gefruchtet. Er werden immer die Bilder als DNG abgelegt. 

Auch habe ich dann versucht diese in anderen Programmen (Mac: iPhoto, Vorschau und Photoline) zu öffnen und zu sichern. Dies klappt leider auch nicht richtig, da die Fotos dann andere Farben und Helligkeiten aufweisen ... hmmm ... nicht sehr prickelnd.

In dem Modul/Konverter steht zwar auch - und da habe ich angehakt - das er als JPG speichern soll, aber diese Funktion bleibt beim speichern völlig unbeachtet.

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein paar weitere Ideen?


----------

